# Creatine when on H-drol.



## Mags (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys.

Is it worth running Cellmass or or a similar creatine when on an H-drol cycle, or will the H-drol be enough by itself? Also, if I don't run it when on, is it worth incorporating the Cellmass into my PCT? 

Cheers.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 5, 2008)

IMO creatine is not needed on cycle but pick it back up in pct


----------



## foggia (May 5, 2008)

*hey bro*

Hey man. H-drol is a nice mild ph. It will give u more than enough cell volumization and strength. I personally, had the best strength gains off of h-drol/furazadrol stack my last cycle. I would recommend uping the h-drol dose up a bit to 75-100mg after the 1st week. I found the 50mg a little underdosed. As for the creatine, keep it for post cycle to retain more of your strength and gains. You will need all the help u can get during pct. This is just my opinion, but creatine while on a ph cycle is a bit overkill, save some of your "tricks up your sleeve" to help in pct. Hope this helps--foggia


----------



## thewicked (May 5, 2008)

take it whenever.. won't do you any harm!


----------



## workingatit43 (May 6, 2008)

thewicked said:


> take it whenever.. won't do you any harm!



It will not harm but is not really needed on cycle


----------



## Mags (May 6, 2008)

I'm probably gonna leave it till afterwards and just use it as part of my PCT.

Cheers guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2008)

Just pick it back up during PCT and buy yourself something nice with the money you'll be saving.


----------

